# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибки при переходе ЗИК 7,7 и ЗУП 8,2

## solanj

При переходе прерывается и выдает таблицу
Этап конвертации	Описание ошибки	Возможные причины, методы устранения

Выгрузка данных: Результаты начислений и удержаний за Январь 2016 г.	C:\Users\Программист.KATA\AppData\Local  \Temp\PrB.xml	
Выгрузка данных: Результаты начислений и удержаний за Январь 2016 г.	ФактическиеНачисленияИУде  ржания,ДозаполнениеВидовР  счета	
Выгрузка данных: Результаты начислений и удержаний за Январь 2016 г.	СписокЗначений	
Выгрузка данных: Результаты начислений и удержаний за Январь 2016 г.	C:\Users\Программист.KATA\AppData\Local  \Temp\ЗиК_3817002498_381701001_0006.xml	
Выгрузка данных: Результаты начислений и удержаний за Январь 2016 г.	01.01.2016	
Выгрузка данных: Результаты начислений и удержаний за Январь 2016 г.	31.01.2016	
Выгрузка данных: Результаты начислений и удержаний за Январь 2016 г.	Выгрузить	
При чем файла ЗиК_3817002498_381701001_0006.xml нет, с другими номерами есть, а шестого нет. Помогите, пожалуйста разобраться в чем дело.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> При переходе прерывается и выдает таблицу
> Этап конвертации	Описание ошибки	Возможные причины, методы устранения
> 
> Выгрузка данных: Результаты начислений и удержаний за Январь 2016 г.	C:\Users\Программист.KATA\AppData\Local  \Temp\PrB.xml	
> Выгрузка данных: Результаты начислений и удержаний за Январь 2016 г.	ФактическиеНачисленияИУде  ржания,ДозаполнениеВидовР  счета	
> Выгрузка данных: Результаты начислений и удержаний за Январь 2016 г.	СписокЗначений	
> Выгрузка данных: Результаты начислений и удержаний за Январь 2016 г.	C:\Users\Программист.KATA\AppData\Local  \Temp\ЗиК_3817002498_381701001_0006.xml	
> Выгрузка данных: Результаты начислений и удержаний за Январь 2016 г.	01.01.2016	
> Выгрузка данных: Результаты начислений и удержаний за Январь 2016 г.	31.01.2016	
> ...


Какой релиз ЗиК 7.7, какая версия правил обмена?

----------


## solanj

зик 358
правила обмена внутри зуп 8.2.19.130

----------


## avm3110

> правила обмена внутри зуп 8.2.19.130


ЗУПа 8.2 в природе не существует. 8.2.19.130 - это видать релиз платформы. А ЗУП для этой платформы должен быть 2.5.ххх

Но очень похоже что трабла в "сложности пути выгрузки". Зачем выгружаете в "каталог по умолчанию" - C:\Users\Программист.KATA\AppData\Local \Temp\ ИИ

Создайте каталог "Выгрузка1С" и формируйте там все файлы выгрузки

----------


## solanj

2.5.98.1
А он не спрашивает куда, я не выгружаю, я хочу сделать сразу весь процесс, т.е. программа выгружает сразу из информационной базы

----------


## solanj

мне кажется путь тут не при чем она же выгружает туда все остальные файлы кроме шестого

----------


## avm3110

> мне кажется путь тут не при чем она же выгружает туда все остальные файлы кроме шестого


Длина строки (имя плюс путь) именно у "шестого" самая длинная. Я на такие грабли уже наступал - но ты сам конечно смотри :-)

----------


## solanj

у меня шестой не формируется, а у всех остальных длина абсолютно одинаковая

----------


## Евгения655

Столкнулась с этой проблемой недавно, но самой не получилось решить. Нервы дороже. Я обращалась в http://www.prog-msk.ru/ Ребята мне быстро помогли.

----------

